# herbs, supplements, meditation, prayer, believing in myself



## binx005 (Jun 14, 2006)

I used to be skeptical about if natural medicine and vitamins could help much with my anxiety but now i know that they can help after taking them for about 3 months. Plus, think about it, why would there be all those millions of kind of different plants out there and not one of them help with anxiety? I have taken Lexapro and that worked well but i had bad sexual side effects and it didnt mix well with alcohol which is bad for me. Now i take: DL-phenylalanine, b-vitamins, L-theanine, flaxseed, Acetyl-l-carnitine, and Bee Pollen. The natural way might take longer but it works and has minimal side effects. I did research on all these herbs/supplements and found out that all of them work on a neurotransmitter(serotonine, dopamine, norepinephrine, Gaba) just like prescription drugs do. I am religious/spiritual so meditation and prayer has helped to clear my mind and give me hope and strength. But, the main thing that has helped me to step up the level in overcoming SA is believing that i can do something socially. I will just sit everyday and imagine myself laughing and having fun socializing in front of people and when it comes to social situations it is easier for me to socialize because my mind has pictures of me enjoying the social interactions. Just try this for even 20minutes a day. I used to sit there and blame myself and think of bad memories and that would make me depressed. I encourage u all to take time each day to picture yourself how u would want to be in a social event and i guarantee u that ur brain will catch on and u will start to not only imagine it but you will also do it.


----------



## outsider77 (Sep 7, 2005)

do you get DL-phenylalanine, b-vitamins, L-theanine, flaxseed, Acetyl-l-carnitine, and Bee Pollen all in one supplement or do you buy them separately? have they helped with your anxiety and depression a lot or do you take any prescription drugs along with them?


----------



## GaryUranga (Apr 22, 2006)

maybe its placebo? the power of the mind


----------



## binx005 (Jun 14, 2006)

outsider77 said:


> do you get DL-phenylalanine, b-vitamins, L-theanine, flaxseed, Acetyl-l-carnitine, and Bee Pollen all in one supplement or do you buy them separately? have they helped with your anxiety and depression a lot or do you take any prescription drugs along with them?


I take them seperately. Bee Pollen is a mega-supplement in itself though. I cant pinpoint exactly which ones have helped with anxiety and depression because i started taking most of them around the same time but they have definetely helped and i doubt its the placebo effect because these vitamins and herbs work on neurotransmitters just like anti-depressants. I used to take Lexapro and then Remeron but now i dont take any prescription drugs.


----------



## persistent1 (Dec 18, 2004)

GaryUranga said:


> maybe its placebo? the power of the mind


Placebo is a good thing! We should use the placebo effect to our advantage anytime we can.

Binx, I congratulate you on your success with visualizations. I have used this technique before with success. You have reminded me to try this some more. Thanks.


----------

